
React-Spring Visualizer - bpierre
https://react-spring-visualizer.com/
======
hombre_fatal
Really love the stylistic yet minimalist design of this.

Best part is being able to click the boxes under the viewport to change
visualizations. My advice is to make them look more like tabs on the viewport.

------
Pfhreak
I'm glad it lets me put in nonsense numbers. Watching it break itself when
friction is set to -1 is a delight.

------
Waterluvian
I wonder if the routing fidelity is necessary or maybe just a "create link to
these settings" button will do the trick.

I played with the toy for a while and it ate up like 30 history entries. I
ended up opening a new tab to get back to hacker news manually.

------
hisnameisjimmy
This is incredibly rad, both from a design and a functionality pov. Nice work.

------
mrits
Possibly the most misleading name of all time.

~~~
foota
Fwiw it does basically exactly what I expected. Were you thinking the spring
framework?

~~~
aabbcc1241
Yes, I guessed it was about visualizing dependency injection or data flow in
Spring application ...

